# open country snaring



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Put a cow carcass out for bait a couple weeks ago and finally got around to setting snares . Area is really wide open and I was skeptical that I would catch anything . Set 6 snares like the first picture on faint trails leading to the bait and today was rewarded with this beauty. He was laying as in the photo , 10 ft from the stake , no real disturbance to the area but I pulled it and moved it 50 ft farther away with a new snare . . 2 sets were knocked down they were reset and hopefully the offender will return . 5 years ago I woulda called you a liar if you told me that coyotes could be caught in a snare in the wide open , now I'm a believer . :biggrin:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like you got a great setup and another great looking coyote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, Congrats., are you using a machine to check them or walking.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Checking from my quad , trying to leave as little scent as possible .Wish it would snow and cool off so I can see the trails better , places where they were coming in have disappeared now that the snow has gone ,so I'm setting on cow trails and hoping for the best . Keep the wind and send me some snow ..lol .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your catch--------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Checking from my quad , trying to leave as little scent as possible .Wish it would snow and cool off so I can see the trails better , places where they were coming in have disappeared now that the snow has gone ,so I'm setting on cow trails and hoping for the best . Keep the wind and send me some snow ..lol .


The snow you can have, +12 here today, when the wolves were using the snowmobile trails on my line I would set some steel in the trail without getting off of the machine, ( not an easy task ) always thought snares would work better but just never got around to trying them.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick , I'm very impressed with snares . I don't have alot of experience with em but have learned lots in the last couple years . I'm checking every other day to keep scent down , and not walking around much either . Using 6ft 5/64" 1x19 cable with a camlock , senneker kill spring and trigger as well as a support collar and 265 # breakaway S hook , brushed in they virtually disappear , but it's not quite as easy out in the open . Got em tied to a 2ft rebar stake with a 6 ft extension . Lots of coyotes in the area and found what I believe to be wolf tracks as well , if he gets tangled in one I'm hoping the stake will hold him . Anyone on here have any tips for me ,don't be afraid to share em ,every little bit helps .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Once you get the learn'in curve on snares figured out you probably wont even think about lug'in heavy steel anymore. Before commierado stuck us with cages, wire rope was my preferred critter getter.

Theres a post on PT where I talk a bit of the how & why of make'in sets against a large carcass bait--- it works with steel or snares and should give you a higher catch rate than set'in out in the open.

So, just for talk'in points for other folks who might want to try their hand at put'in the loop on some furry critters------> did you clean, dye and wax your snares?.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work C2C, I have become quite the interanet trapper thanks to you guy's and you tube. i saw a snare building video where the guy spray painted his snares three colors to match the surrounding area. maybe try one half white and half brown to match the brush and snow.

standin-by for pics of those song dogs on the new fence eh! :getrdone:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Once you get the learn'in curve on snares figured out you probably wont even think about lug'in heavy steel anymore. Before commierado stuck us with cages, wire rope was my preferred critter getter.
> 
> Theres a post on PT where I talk a bit of the how & why of make'in sets against a large carcass bait--- it works with steel or snares and should give you a higher catch rate than set'in out in the open.
> 
> ...


Thanx Cat capper , yes cleaned and boiled with baking soda then a light dust of flat tan and gray spray paint for camo . Let em swing in the breeze for a month to lose any paint fumes . I'd sure be interested in reading your post about baiting at the carcass if you could give us a link .. I'll get you some more pics shortly jimmy ..lol .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good trick C2C.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll look for it.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Caught a nice fox today in a snare , first of the year , Loop was set 10" off the ground and he jumped thru resulting in a hip catch , dead tho . No more pheasants for him .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, Congrats., do you have many around.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Seeing a few Rick , but many more coyotes than foxes.Little guys are great mousers ,but also hard on the pheasant population .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, good looking Fox with plenty fur.


----------

